# GPS should be more involved.



## Steff (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10856754


Just wondered what the pregnant women thought on this ^^

click link.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure that Global Positioning Systems would help much, but GPs would  
However, perhaps some women deliberately avoid getting their GPs involved, but perhaps they are the very women eg on long term medication to treat mental health issues or control epilepsy, who need their whole health to be considered, not just the pregnancy.


----------



## Donald (Aug 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10856754
> 
> 
> Just wondered what the pregnant women thought on this ^^
> ...





Copepod said:


> Not sure that Global Positioning Systems would help much, but GPs would
> However, perhaps some women deliberately avoid getting their GPs involved, but perhaps they are the very women eg on long term medication to treat mental health issues or control epilepsy, who need their whole health to be considered, not just the pregnancy.



I think she does mean GP's it just the way it is put


----------



## Copepod (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sure she means GPs - that's why there's a  in my post.


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh sorry have i not worded the title of the thread to  the set standards of the forum.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 4, 2010)

Come on guys! It was a joke!! 

(I laughed anyway)

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Come on guys! It was a joke!!
> 
> (I laughed anyway)
> 
> Andy



oh dear me Andy i know it was 

Dont tend to like being called she mind you even my son wont do that


<<<lil miss picky


----------



## Donald (Aug 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> oh dear me Andy i know it was
> 
> Dont tend to like being called she mind you even my son wont do that
> 
> ...



sorry steffie did not mean to upset you by writing she.


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2010)

Donald said:


> sorry steffie did not mean to upset you by writing she.



Donald you could never uspet me m8.x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish my GP and his colleagues were involved in far more than they are...


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 5, 2010)

Hiya...

Depends which GP in the practice - they are all good generally, but not really specialised enough in diabetes to be able to understand all the implications of diabetes with relation to pregnancy, so from a diabetic point of view I'm not sure if it would actually help anything or just be yet another appointment to keep!  ....The specialism issue is also a concern in hospital, where from talking to a number of other diabetic mums in my area it seems that only the diabetic specialist obstetrician in our hospital is concerned about / aware of hypos in the 3rd trimester as a possible indicator of the placenta failing - none of the other general staff it seems were 'tuned into' this link...several (including myself) of these mums had sharp hypos in the 3rd T & ended up having emergency, prem births... in my case I was very lucky that C was born when she was - we were told that even leaving her another day in the womb would have been 'pushing it', but apart from the specialist consultant, no one else seemed to think a delivery that early was necessary!  Scary!!

Sorry if that rambled off the point...!


----------

